# BYH courting



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I've got some courting happening today after I finally got a female for my males...right now there are 3 males and 1 female...the female seems to want to court with anyone who moves, but only one male is calling and she keeps goin back to him, should I take the other two males out of the tank to try and force them into breeding tonight, or should I just wait and see what happens? I've got 2 huts with petri under them so she kinda has a choice on who to follow...I should mention that there is no wrestling or battling between calls but there are for sure 2 males interested the other one seems to be unentertained. I'm just trying to see what anyone with experience breeding in groups with tincs suggests. 
Thanks


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Came home from work today and checked on them, looks like I interrupted the breeding tire...lifted the hut found 2 males and a female, they hopped out and there was an egg...I'm pissed at myself for interrupting them but, at least I k ow in the future Ill have some BYH


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Troy-
I have a breeding pair and a 2.1 trio. No male aggression w/ the trio, and they've been together for about 3 years. However the pair is far more productive. It will be interesting to see what happens w/ your 3.1. Four adult tincs in a viv regardless of ratio is not always easy to do, so ya might as well just go with it. That's gotta be a pretty lively display!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah I Took one of the males out, it was 3.1 now it's 2.1' they ended up laying 8 eggs but I'd say 5 look to be good eggs, the males seem to get along really well, no aggression what so ever, so I think Im gonna keep em the way it is


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I think some congrats are in order! Male aggression seems to be the most prevalent in oophaga (especially pumilio) and some ranitomeya species.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I was actually very surprised as well, I had the males in the tank for a long time most of them for about 10 months, then I got the female who was really fat and looked gravid before I even introduced her, so I thought for sure the second she dropped in the tank I'd see a big ole fashioned scuffle, but to my surprise, not one time did I see any one wrestle, the female was just really almost begging to breed with any one of them,nif one male moved she'd hop over and court him, then another would mover and she'd do the same to him, it was really kinda numerous how much of a hussy she was being lol....anyway I'm excited to officially be breeding another morph of tinctorius!


















video coming soon


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

okay, So I'm getting ready to go to Columbus today, so I did and early feeding, everything seemed normal, until I spotted the Yellowheads courting again!! I mean, this female means business!! shes courting again and the males are calling again! I guess Ill find out when i get home from Cbus if she laid again! WOO HOO


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

nice tank, love the escalation along the sides... And the cheeta background - very hot. The fact that the males were together so long could mean they are acclimated to eachother's prescense, a good sign. goodluck with the eggs


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn Troy, sounds like you got a little hoe haha I wish my wife was down with me like that haha. Just so I understand, 2 males batteling for attention, one female tease givin it to both of em and one **** male who is to scared to jump in? I bet it was that awesome mood music thats helping out. Either way im jealous lol. 

Hope I didn't offend anyone, just jokes here. Nothing serious.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

BYH are one of my favorites! I'm lovin the white toes on the frog in the 2nd pic. Great frogs man!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on getting the BYHs going, Troy. 

I have a reverse group going with my French Guiana Dwarf Cobalts. The four froglets I acquired from Sean turned out to be a 1.3, but I have never seen any agression/stress with the females. The male breeds a different female every few days and (if I take the clutches out quickly) the other females don't mess with the eggs.

I wonder if anyone else has seen this behavior, but I have seen the male being courted by a female, who was herself being courted by another female! The three of them will end-up in the cocohut and occassionally they will even double clutch! None of my other tinc morphs behave this way, but with the little dwarfs, it seems to be working out.

Good luck with the BYH breeding, Richard.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

lesbian frogs? never heard of a dart three-some


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

§lipperhead said:


> lesbian frogs? never heard of a dart three-some


Have you ever had vents? The group I had would form 'orgies' and all 5 of them would be in a film canister laying massive clutches.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

had grey-legged vent pair for awhile, yes. never heard of that though!


----------

